# My list of medications(and SNRI)



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

well, I'll share my experience with medications.

Escitalopram- helped a bit but not more than that. it caused me especially nausea.

Clonazepam- this is EXTREMLY relaxing. I felt so calm and confedent. Sometimes my dp was also better. The problem is it made me really tired all the time. I slept so deep and long.

Mirtazapine- Iv'e heard that this medication helped people with dp. I also know that it doesn't have many side effects. But I can't tell you if it helps or not cause I was allergic to it. I felt the WORST I've ever felt. It was so scary. I thought to go to the hospital. It was really bad. I had, due to it, the worst dp Iv'e ever had.

Venlafaxine(SNRI)- well, this medication confuse me. from one hand, I think it helped me the most (with least of side effects) and give me the strengh to do things. Also physically I feel somewhat better. My dp also got A LOT better for some time but now it doesn't help so much for my dp, only for other things.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I used to be on Mirtazapine (zispin if I'm right?) for anxiety and it helped me lots. Maybe this would help with my dp?

I was on this purely for anxiety when my dp was not chronic. Would anyone advise to ask for it again?

It melted on my tongue and made me sleepy, I have two left somewhere, maybe I'll try them tomorrow...


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

I am on venlafaxine and tends to help me a lot.

In response to zispin, like any antidepressant you have to be taking it continuously for 4-6 weeks before it has an effect.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

siouxsie,

I agree with Synapse. Don't take it. First of all, You shouldn't take pills without meeting a psychiatrist. And second, two pills can't help you because it takes time before you can see results. So.. you'll probably feel only the side effects. No fun at all.

Take care, baby 8)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks EverDream. I think I might ask to try them again, either that or Clonazepam.

I've decided that Paroxetine are doing me more harm than good. I'd rather sleep.

Cheers chaps : )


----------

